
Ask HN: How to Become Better at UI Design as a Software Engineer? - gt565k
I&#x27;m pretty good at modeling data, doing heavy back-end coding, and even working with JavaScript, HTML, and CSS. I&#x27;d like to get better at actually designing interfaces and general web design layouts.<p>I can take an existing html bootstrap template and slice it up into partials and make things work with Angular or jQuery, or even good old server side template rendering. I want to take my skills further and be able to come up with unique designs for web applications.<p>Can anyone provide good resources or a starting point to become a good UI Designer?
======
taphangum
I'm enjoying The Non-Designer's Design Book - ([http://www.amazon.com/The-Non-
Designers-Design-Book-Edition/...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Non-Designers-
Design-Book-Edition/dp/0133966151)), as a guy who spends hours trying to
figure out why my layouts look like crap, this book has really helped me get
to grips with the basics. Which is tbh, where you need to start. After that,
just keep reading, designing and failing. Dealing with the inevitable
frustration is key (see educational mithridatism). Learning how to use a good
design tool also helps a lot. I'm playing with Sketch which is pretty awesome.

I guess in the end, there is no real linear path to learning design. You just
sort of have to bumble along until you find your stride.

------
smt88
First, read The Design of Everyday Things. After that, I don't know.

I will say, though, that you won't ever come up with a good UI unless you
watch people use it as early as possible. There is absolutely no substitute
for sitting behind someone (preferably a lay person) and watching them try to
accomplish whatever task they want with your UI.

